# I need a drink!!!



## Buffy in Dallas (May 10, 2002)

I need Ideas. I'm on the Adkins diet. I'm a coffee addict and keep falling off the wagon. :grit: The problem is that I can't drink coffee without LOTS of sugar and creamer. Its just too bitter without. I crave something hot and creamy in a mug. Problem#2 :bash: I'm allergic to All artificial sweeteners, so its sugar or nothing. I love tea but it has to be sweet...its the bitter thing again. 
Oh, I'm also lactose intolorant, so no cream. :grump: 

So, can any of yall think of a drink that is hot and not bitter, that doesn't need sweetener. Creamy wouldn't hurt either. 
I'm just so tired of drinking hot water. (cold water gives me a stomach ache and makes me nauseous) :help:


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Well, you need water, even if you do drink tea and coffee (I keep telling me this too!)
Try weaning yourself off the sugars/creams... I used to drink coffee with heavy cream. I weaned off... just a little at a time. If the bitterness is the problem, try a different brand. Folgers dark roast coffe is not near as bitter as some of the others (I am a big coffee drinker) And really the Tetley tea is the best tea... I drink the tea and coffee straight now, and so does the whole family! Just decrease the amounts a little at a time....
And why not try herbal teas? There are some really good ones out there, and why couldnt you just drop a tad of honey in it? That is some nice flavor added, and couldnt be as bad as white sugar..


----------



## Buffy in Dallas (May 10, 2002)

Thanks mamajohnson, I will try the Folgers dark roast. I have cut way back on my creamer and sugar. Down to 2tbs sugar and about the same creamer. This is still too much since I'm on the adkins diet. Technically I'm not supposed to have sugar or honey at all. I try to drink water, but have you ever drunk plain hot water?(visualize barfing smiley here) I guess my main problem is my Irritable Bowel Syndrome. Can't drink anything cold, no soft drinks, no fruit juice, no artificial sweeteners, no milk... after 20 years of this I feel... :bash: :grump: :grit: 
Ok, trying to be positive... I have tried some green teas and mint tea. Its not nearly as bitter as regular tea. I can choke it down. I was just wishing...for something new.


----------



## scgirl (Jan 25, 2005)

Honey has lots of carbs.


----------



## scgirl (Jan 25, 2005)

Just a thought--have you tried stevia as a sweetner?


----------



## Buffy in Dallas (May 10, 2002)

I haven't seen Stevia at our store. Maybe I could try the Whole foods. So what does stevia taste like. Is it sweet like sugar or does it have that chemical taste? Honestly I'm ready to try just about anything!


----------



## scgirl (Jan 25, 2005)

Stevia is EXTREMELY concentrated. Usually tastes better when mixed with another sweetener, but you could probably get used to the taste on it's own. Not sure what stores you have there, but I can get it at Fred Meyer's, IGA, Safeway, GNC and all the Health food stores around here. You can always ask them to order it. A little on the spendy side, but remember a little goes a long way--not sure about exact measurements, but it's like 1 teas or Tbls = 1 C sugar.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I had to give up sugar because of my nephew. When he was 12 he came down with juvenile diabetes, which is hard to control. Since we lived together then, I soon realized that I could have no sugar in the house. I gradually cut down the sugar in my tea. You can too. Just cut the sugar in half. After a week or so, cut it down even lower, then lower. You get used to the taste after a while. Now, I don't put any sugar in my tea.

I find coffee to be bitter. Try switching brands, you might like Hawaiin coffee. You can also brew it less strong, then you won't need so much sugar and creamer.

Water, hot or cold, tastes better with a slice of lemon, maybe a little ginger.


----------



## SherrieC (Aug 24, 2002)

You could also try different types of herbal teas, like licorice, mint, chamomile, there are many to choose from, rasberry, lemon zinger... not just tea tea. bleck!


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Buy a stevia plant....make your own sweetener.... a member used to sell plants from time to time..Daryllin Florida? 
I like orange spice tea and french vanilla tea....

I had a stevia plant but hubby forgot to water it while I was off picking berries this Summer :grit: They like alot of water and grow fast!!!


----------



## coalroadcabin (Jun 16, 2004)

You might like hot Ovaltine. It's certainly not calorie free but at least the calories you are consuming have vitamins and minerals that you need so you can feel less guilty. I do half hot Ovaltine in half a cup of coffee for a sort of mocha drink. (Not exactly Starbucks, but it's not bad)


----------



## TexCountryWoman (Jun 22, 2004)

If you are on the Adkins Diet, then ANY sugar in your coffee will blow the whole principle as I am sure you are aware. I use Splenda. I use goat milk as my cream and never any sweetened creamers. Plain milk (cows from the store is okay too). Honey is a no-no. Ovalteen is forbidden. I may sound "harsh" but I stuck real hard to the diet and lost 75 lbs. But I didn't cheat either. When I read this post and saw you were using sugar, I had to comment...sorry if I sounded preachy. Just trying to help...Diane R.


----------



## naturewoman (Nov 12, 2002)

For a hot sweet herbal tea, try Yogi Egyptian Licroice Mint...it's delicious, and naturally sweet...You need to like licorice though.

They have one that is just called licorice too, but it has orange rind in it, which ruins it for me. I love the licorice and mint together.

Many larger health food stores carry Yogi brand.

When I am desperate for a cup of coffee and don't want the caffeine, I use Postum. A slightly different flavor, but if you like it, it's another option.


----------



## Brandy (Dec 5, 2005)

Mint teas are less bitter, as are the fruit teas. My fave though is Earl Grey with cream. Lovely!

a bit of lemon juice to the tea (and don't over brew it) might help too. 

Coffee, well, it's just bitter and I don't drink it, so no idea.


----------



## adks99 (Nov 20, 2005)

buffy, the best long term solution would be to condition yourself to drink black coffee. I have done this, and it takes a while, but you will eventually get to the point where you prefer it that way....so the whole sweetner, creamer thing goes out the window... I've tried many different types of coffee over the years, and the best one I've found is the Kirkland brand sold by Costco... 

try it for a month and you'll never need sugar or creamer again!


----------

